# New GTO Revealed.



## maximumGTO (Apr 5, 2005)

*New GTO Revealed???*

Greetings to all. 

I don't quite have my GTO yet...but come Dec. 10th, I will be ordering one..  

I haven't seen this story on any threads here, and if it is, my bad... Is this car legitimate? Or is this old news?? I found it here.

http://www.motortrend.com/future/spied/112_0505_spied01/index.html

Here are some photos of it.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Old news


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

looks like the bastard child of an Aztek. Blecch.:shutme


----------

